# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird New Product Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 30, 2020)

The giveaway has ended. Thank you everyone who entered. Congratulations to winner 

 bbqbrett
  to win the *BG-HHIC*! Please PM me to redeem your prize. Let's look forward to his sharing of the experience.

*Here's 30% off discount code if you're still interested* ：* HBZOSPET 
ONLY $9 on Amazon!*


****************************************************************************************************
*Inkbird New Product Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC released! Easy Operation & High Accuracy! *
We'll offer ONE to our Inkbird fans here!!

Key features:
Responds in 3-6 Seconds.
With Calibration,the calibration ranges from -3℃ to 3℃(-5℉~5℉).
Magnetic.
Foldable Probe,Large Screen.Button cell.

*Rules: Comment under this post. Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 4-Aug.* After receiving the product, you need to share your experience here.Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks.

*









*


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 30, 2020)

Always in for a chance at a free one :)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm in thanks


----------



## clifish (Jul 30, 2020)

Would love yet another great product from Inkbird....Thanks as always for your support of the forum!


----------



## D.W. (Jul 30, 2020)

I think my current instant read is on the verge, please count me in on this one.


----------



## udaman (Jul 30, 2020)

count me in 
Thx 
            Rob


----------



## BB-que (Jul 30, 2020)

count me in - thanks


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

I'd love a chance to check out a new product from Ink Bird.
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm in. Love InkBird products.
Scratch that. I'm out. I just got one.


			https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/inkbirds-new-bg-hh1c.300344/


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 31, 2020)

Count me in.  Would love another Inkbird product to add to my Inkbird collection.

Mike


----------



## mike243 (Jul 31, 2020)

Cant have to many good things lol thanks again for the giveaway


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 31, 2020)

Count me in

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## BrocktheBeast (Jul 31, 2020)

Good luck to us all


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks inkbird for another giveaway,  count me in


----------



## BandCollector (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity

Please count me in

John


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm in.  I could use a great instant read!


----------



## RichGTS (Jul 31, 2020)

Always in for another chance at winning! thank you Inkbird


----------



## 73saint (Jul 31, 2020)

Count me in if not too late


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jul 31, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 31, 2020)

If I keep entering I'm bound to win sooner or later! RAY


----------



## willy appleseed (Jul 31, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *Inkbird New Product Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC released! Easy Operation & High Accuracy! *
> We'll offer ONE to our Inkbird fans here!!
> 
> Key features:
> ...


count me in thanks


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Count me in...thanks Inkbird!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity. This will go well with the instant read thermometer from inkbird  I and ordering this weekend.

Please count me in.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 31, 2020)

Put me in please. Need one for the camper, always forget to grab one.


----------



## 2Mac (Aug 1, 2020)

Count me in please. 
Thanks again Inkbird. 
You are a great sponsor.


----------



## Jett (Aug 1, 2020)

Count me in  thank inkbird


----------



## Bslone13 (Aug 1, 2020)

Count me in. Will be used often


----------



## dons2346 (Aug 2, 2020)

Put me in. My birthday is really on the 4th, so I feel lucky


----------



## Cj7851 (Aug 2, 2020)

Love inkbird great products! Count me in please.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 2, 2020)

Count me in as well. Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you Inkbird for another giveaway! You can count me in!


----------



## Danabw (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm in...I promise to only use it for good stuff. :)


----------



## vajamin (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Danabw (Aug 3, 2020)

BTW - I can't find this model in Amazon...anyone have a link to it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2020)

Danabw said:


> BTW - I can't find this model in Amazon...anyone have a link to it?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dunehopper (Aug 3, 2020)

count me in please


----------



## johnewalleye (Aug 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *Inkbird New Product Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC released! Easy Operation & High Accuracy! *
> We'll offer ONE to our Inkbird fans here!!
> 
> Key features:
> ...


Count me in Thanks


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 3, 2020)

Count me in too.  Want to use it with my minty new Horizon offset.  Please....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m in, thanks!


----------



## smokininidaho (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Aug 4, 2020)

Never hurts to have a spare. Really like the one I bought a couple weeks ago


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Congrats Bbqbrett!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 5, 2020)

congrats bbqbrett, i sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 5, 2020)

Congrats bbqbrett, you'll love this product.

Mike


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow, nice surprise to find out I won!  Thank you very much Inkbird I can definitely use it!   Sent out a PM to you.

Also thanks for the congrats Buckeye, smokerjim and Mike.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

Dang! Mom always liked 

 bbqbrett
 best... ;-)

Congrats!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2020)

congrats 

 bbqbrett
  ! 

Ryan


----------

